
A Slack Engineer’s System to Using Slack Effectively - gamell
https://medium.com/better-humans/a-slacks-engineer-system-to-using-slack-efficiently-17168c930b89
======
marioch4
Very interesting approach!

"While this still happens to me sometimes, after almost a couple of years
using Slack for absolutely all of my communications every day and looking at
how people inside Slack use Slack, I put together my own system to manage and
process Slack messages. Yes, I haven’t sent a single work email in almost two
years, and I am beyond grateful. Slack is a much better way to communicate —
you just need to tame it. I’ll show you how I did it"

For me, an old-fashioned email-dependent dinosaur, this is so far. May be
sometime in the future...

